# Fox and Coyote help



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

A friend of my moms has some fox and coyote problems and I was interested in hunting them with my dad and brother but I dont know what type of gun you need or gear or what you would do with them after you hunt them.Any input would be greatly appreciated, Nick.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

any centerfire .22 will suffice and a 12 gauge shotgun works to. It depends on what kind of terrain and how long of a shot you be confronted with. As far as after killing one there is nothing like soft fur on the wall or anywhere just skin it and freeze it. then look up a taxidermist and he'll tan it for about 20-30 bucks


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Gun-any .22 centerfire will work
Gear- rabbit in distress call or some type of rodent in distress and some good camo
after you kill them skin em and find a furbuyer or just bury them if you dont want to go through that hassle
Good luck huntin :beer: 
~John M


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks guys I have a 16ga. pump and a 20ga. bolt so I guess I need a new gun for fox/coyote. the terrain is field and tall grass and some timber neer by. How much could you get from a furbuyer? A center fire .22 would that be like a .223 or a .22-250 or something?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

im not sure it varies from each furbuyer, yeah a .22 center fire is like a .223 or 22-250, i would recomend using a 22 hornet though if noise is a problem where your hunting


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Colonel Sanders

Sounds like you are just starting out. I wouldn't invest in a new gun yet. REad up on the sport, learn to call, and get your first one called in to see if you enjoy predator calling. Then I woud worry about buying a new firearm. Good luck


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tip fallguy I'll have to try that.But if I was to get another gun what would you guys suggest?Like a bolt action with a scope or something?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

any (ruger) .223 bolt semi auto i would recomend and a leopold varmint scope(?) if you have the money to spend


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

There's lots of good predator guns. I shoot a .243 which is probably a little big but I use it for deer hunting too. I wish I could afford another rifle right now! LOL! One of my hunting buddies shoots a 22-250 which he really likes and doesn't shoot them up to bad. Another guy I hunt with is trying out a .204 and they look really nice for a fur saving gun. I like the bolt actions because they are easier to clean, and supposedly more accurate. I also think they make you a better shot in the long run because you have to re-aim after cycling the bolt. You also better get a nice scope. Make sure you have a pretty good objective lens to let in more light and have variable magnifications so you can adjust your scope power. Mine goes up to 10 power but I rarely shoot it at 10 power unless I have time to dial up for a long shot.

Colonel Sanders, it sounds like you are in HS? don't get frustrated if you don't have luck right away. I am about 12 years older than you and this is only my 3rd year of predator hunting. You are starting young which is great! So far this year I have made probably 30 coyote stands and have only killed 2 (I have missed another 2)! Partners I have been with have killed an additional 5 or 6 on those 30 stands. So it is a game of patience. find someone you trust and can rely on to team up with you, and take turns calling and lure the coyotes in as close as possible. Enjoy your time in the field!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I like the winchester coyote rifle and it comes in .223  My brother wanted me to ask if a .30-06 would be a good coyote/fox rifle?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think a .223 would work. 30/.06 is probably too big.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

What kind of scope would you suggest? I was looking the other day and saw ths one made by powerline for bb guns and it was huge and I was thinking there is no way you need anything that big for a bb gun I dont know what that has to do with anything but I that it was funny. Do I need a bipod?What is the difference between a .223rem. and a .223wssm? sorry about all the questions


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

What kind of scope would be good? Anyone know of a furbuyer in illinois?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw that the Winchester Coyote comes in .223rem and .223wssm which one is better?


----------

